# vanity post: Help a pittie win "Dog Mayor" (facebook)



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)

There's a fancy new "village" in my town. Apartments and shopping and a park--and a dog park. To celebrate the dog park they are having a contest for Dog Mayor of the village.

Anyone so inclined can help my guy win by liking the photo they posted of him at this link on facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=614734661911166

Me and Sparta thank you and hope you'll help a pit bull represent and fight the haters!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I liked the pic for ya! Good luck!

Oh - I Hope this doesn't mean you're going to go to the dog park when it opens though  lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Look , I like your dog. I understand fully why you're doing what you're doing , but for criminy Xmas , crying out loud , Christ on a Crutch could you please PLEASe PLEASe!!!!! not call the breed 

" PITTIES" 



They are NOT " pitties" , " Pitts" , pittys" etc.etc.etc.etc. 


And don't get me rollin on the skulduggery behind the development of that particular piece of dirt/dieing shopping center , they'd have been better of purchasing that craphole on California known as The Comstock (I.E . RoachStock , RatStock etc.) evicting the rock dealers and whores , bulldozing the whole damned schmear and converting THAT to condos that sold at a reasonable price. 

M.V. as has been their modus operandi for decadeshad their usual case of recto-cranial impaction and equally as usual was/is still trying right hard to be Palo Alto. And of course they attempted to ride the example of Santana Row , a dismal financial failure for San Jose.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)

Well...considering Palo Alto is copying MV... I'm not sure how MV is trying to be Palo Alto


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Sparta said:


> Well...considering Palo Alto is copying MV... I'm not sure how MV is trying to be Palo Alto


 That's a laugh , Palo Alto never copied M.V. in anything in it's history. And MV didn't learn much from the debacle with The Old Mill.


----------

